# Red oak strips?



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Just picked up a 3 foot wood bridge on ebay for a great price, but its missing a few wood peices made from red oak. Until i get a saw to cut my own strips, is there anyplace online i buy them? I need two sizes, one a tad smaller then ( a 4 foot or so piecest 1/4 and one 12" 3/8.) On a side note, should have put this in the track bridge subforum lol.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you tried Northwest Precision Lumber? I don't know if there is a web site, but they do sell occasionally thru ebay. 

direct contact: James Warren [email protected]


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's the guy you are looking for! It's not oak, red cedar, but he maybe able to fix you up on oak, not sure!! Anyway I have dealt with him, and he is an A+ ebayer, and he will work with you off of there too I believe!! Give him a shout. Regal 

Western Red Cedar G Scale Lumber (20) 3/8" x 3/8" x 24" - eBay (item 170511672082 end time Aug-09-10 06:49:02 PDT)


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll add another A+ for Jim Warren at Northwest Precision Lumber. I have him cut all of my cedar ties for my handlaid track. I just received another batch of 2000 ties from him a couple of weeks ago. He does excellent work and will cut any size scale lumber you want. I know he does cedar and maple; not sure about oak though.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Sent him a email, thank you  Looking at it more i believe it to be red cedar.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

don tknow if youre going to find scale lumber 

-or if you have tools 

-but flooring uses red oak frequently-i imagine you could easily get a plank and work from there


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Got the red oak from James, nice guy to deal with. Plan on getting a saw in the near future for ripping my own wood.


----------

